

"Life After Y Combinator" Panel at SXSW - imdane
http://lanyrd.com/2011/sxsw/scqxk/

======
JoachimSchipper
I flagged this. Apparently 64 people disagree with me, but we would not accept
articles behind any other payment/registration wall, and I see no reason to
make an exception for Facebook.

~~~
wmf
Here's the Web 1.0 URL: <http://schedule.sxsw.com/events/event_IAP7526>

------
natbat
Also on Lanyrd: <http://lanyrd.com/2011/sxsw/scqxk/>

------
levesque
You must log in to see this page. Why? Is this not a public event?

~~~
siddhant
Its an event page on Facebook. For a public event description go here -
<http://lanyrd.com/2011/sxsw/scqxk/>

~~~
levesque
I have seen the event description, my question still stands.

Why not just remove the RSVP panel and still display the information?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Because Facebook would not profit from that.

------
JesseAldridge
Anybody willing to give me a ride to this thing?

I'm in the Wells Branch area.

E-mail me at JesseAldridge@gmail.com.

